# Confusing sayings (and meanings) wanted!



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

"Everyone is the other, and no one is himself. The they, which supplies the answer to the who of everyday Da-sein, is the nobody to whom every Da-sein has always already surrendered itself, in its being-among-one-another."

-Martin Heidegger, from _Being and Time_


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

From Monty Python's "Philosophers Song": "Heidegger, Heidegger was a boozy beggar/Who could drink you under the table." Perhaps it was true!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

"A peeance, freeance secure Iraq in the midst of the Middle East will have enormous historical impact."


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Everything is confusing in this font.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Fortinbras, another line from the song was "And old Decartes was a drunken fart ! LOL !!!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

"I think where I am not, therefore I am where I do not think. I am not whenever I am the plaything of my thought; I think of what I am where I do not think to think." - Lacan


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

"If the universe were the size of a bowling ball, it would be about eight inches in diameter,"


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

"Sexual identity is part of the collapse of consciousness."

-The PoMo generator


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

"And then things went pear-shaped" (i.e. "went to hell")

Arguably this peculiar phrase used by some of my British acquaintances originated in the air force, perhaps in response to pilots who failed to make a perfect figure 8 during flight demonstrations.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pear-shaped


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Common sense, isn't.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

The King can do no wrong.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

VPO still practicing Nazi policy?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

When some alcoholic abstains and then goes back to drinking, I'm always confused, does he go on the wagon, off the wagon or drives off in a covered wagon.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I like confusing language. Paradox is my favourite form of rhetoric. Nothing gets a reader thinking like a sentence that seems to be in opposition to itself. Thinking is not just a form of "sharpening" and clarifying concepts. The best thinking is thinking that is able to break boundaries and colonize new spaces. I realize I should cap this by a witty paradox... OK, I'll try.

"Before the birth of consciousness, everything is crystal clear."


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

“That is to say, which perhaps is saying that is, although perhaps cannot be said without saying that and without is always the absence and absence is always the presence of the Other, which is to say...." 
~ Derrida (from Of Grammatical Convolution)


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

"The thought of suicide is what keeps me alive every day."
- Angry Little Girls


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

"When you point the hierarchy, decompose on the old syntax."

What came out when I wrote a sentence, put the words in a wrong word order, translated it to Japanese and back to English using Google Translate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2016)

Life fits in around work, not the other way round.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Ideal sign to keep people off your property:

TRESPASSERS WILL BE VIOLATED


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

My dear old mother, when as kids we asked for something outrageous, like maybe money for a bar of chocolate, used to refuse with the phrase, "you have your wax in bucketfuls."

I know. Me neither... :lol:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

"You can't make cottage cheese in a hatbox.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Some people mean what they say but never say what they mean.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

More wisdom from Google Translate:

"Many people are in fact the result of a video game."


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

"The self is a relation which relates itself to its own self, or it is that in the relation that the relation relates itself to its own self; the self is not the relation but that the relation relates itself to its own self."


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2018)

My dear old gran always used to say to me if I got a poor mark for my homework - "Remember that, in its epistemological scope, Marxism presents a distinct structure, which indicates that knowledge is constructed as a result of its historical dependency on unequal relationships in society whilst acknowledging that the base for knowledge is a reality that is socially determined by both historical events and ideologies of a given era - which in turn depend upon the stages of production in society as a whole."


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

dogen said:


> My dear old gran always used to say to me if I got a poor mark for my homework - "Remember that, in its epistemological scope, Marxism presents a distinct structure, which indicates that knowledge is constructed as a result of its historical dependency on unequal relationships in society whilst acknowledging that the base for knowledge is a reality that is socially determined by both historical events and ideologies of a given era - which in turn depend upon the stages of production in society as a whole."


Well, yes.

Obviously.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

'It's a long road that has no turning' - sometimes made more gnomic in the version: 'It's a long road that has no ending'.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

THE BATTLE HYMN OF THE ERISTOCRACY
by Lord Omar
VERSE
Mine brain has meditated on the spinning of the Chao;
It is hovering o’er the table where the Chiefs
of Staff are now
Gathered in discussion of the dropping of the Bomb;
Her Apple Corps is strong!
CHORUS
Grand (and gory) Old Discordja!
Grand (and gory) Old Discordja!
Grand (and gory) Old Discordja!
Her Apple Corps is strong!
VERSE
She was not invited to the party that they held
on Limbo Peak; *
So She threw a Golden Apple, ‘stead of turn’d
t’other cheek!
O it cracked the Holy Punchbowl and it made
the nectar leak;
Her Apple Corps is strong!


(for sure.)


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

SRI SYADASTI SYADAVAKTAVYA SYADASTI SYANNASTI SYADASTI CAVAKTAVYASCA SYADASTI SYANNASTI SYADAVATAVYASCA SYADASTI SYANNASTI SYADAVAKTAVYASCA (commonly called just SRI SYADASTI)

His name is Sanskrit, and means: All affirmations are true in some sense, false in some sense, meaningless in some sense, true and false in some sense, true and meaningless in some sense, false and meaningless in some sense, and true and false and meaningless in some sense.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

"GRASSHOPPER ALWAYS WRONG IN ARGUMENT WITH CHICKEN" - Book of Chan (compiled by O.P.U. sect)


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

There is serenity in Chaos. Seek ye the Eye of the Hurricane. - Sri Sayadasti


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:O drats i only had four... i thought i had five... 

well i gues... The Law of Fives.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

The point of the pin is that it is pointless.

Naturally, having no legs, he won the walking race easily.

As there was nothing to drink, they all got tipsy at once.

They agreed so thoroughly that one of them naturally murdered the other.

- GKC

You believed him, of course, because you knew he was a liar.

(Or: he deliberately misled you, because he told the truth.)

Because he was utterly sane, he went completely mad.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Confusing saying heard more and more the last several years:

‘I could care less’ which means there’s more ‘caring less to go’. 

It’s supposed to be ‘I couldn’t care less.’


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

^^^

Oh, this one drives me crazy! :scold: :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Never figured out why 'fat chance' and 'slim chance' essentially mean the same thing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

it is possible to have a fat slim chance?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

and it is possible to have a Rainbow Cowboy or a Cosmic Millions, all that the same time?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Or a Norman Cook/Ronnie Lane tribute band called Fatboy Slim Chance.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I thought of the words Marlowe had said to me over fifteen years ago: Dead men don't wear plaid. 

Huh. Dead men don't wear plaid. 

I still don't know what it means.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Robert Pickett said:


> I thought of the words Marlowe had said to me over fifteen years ago: Dead men don't wear plaid.
> 
> Huh. Dead men don't wear plaid.
> 
> I still don't know what it means.


:lol: Yeah, me neither ~ it's a great movie, tho!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

cook with the best and drink the rest....... and......when in doubt, throw it out!.......and...... cuisine starts in the morning


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

DaveM said:


> Confusing saying heard more and more the last several years:
> 
> 'I could care less' which means there's more 'caring less to go'.
> 
> It's supposed to be 'I couldn't care less.'


That's a way old Bostonism, which goes along with something kids used to say in agreement with you: "So don't I."


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

And then there’s:

‘I’m so over it!’ which is usually said in a tone of voice indicating anything but.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I like Boston Buns


----------

